# Julia Fischer's Paganini: What Do You Think?



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Julia Fischer/ Paganini: 24 Caprices Op. 1

I've only heard the video clips on Youtube and it sounds darn good to me but I don't have them on recording so I have nothing to compare hers to. Thanks.


----------

